# How do I get high on Oxycodone/ Acetaminophen tablets?



## FridayNightHigh

They are Oxycodone/ Acetaminophen 5mg-325mg
Tablets. I have 22 tablets total.

So whqt would be the best, and safest way to get high on these? Can someone give me a walkthrough please?

Additional info:
I am male, 6'1" tall, and weigh 285lb.

Thanks to whoever can answer, I am extremly new here.


----------



## laCster

depends on your tolerance, the pills dont have that much apap so taking 15-20mgs wouldnt be too bad, but i always suggest CWE...when i first started i used around 10-15mg with .5-1mg klonopin and i would be good for 4-6 hours, and of course you gotta have that kush with your opies..


----------



## FridayNightHigh

So it would be safe to take 2275mg of acetaminophen? I have trouble believing that. Also how do I take it?


----------



## IamSam12323

Ok 

Do not do more then 2g or 2000mg of Acetaminophen (APAP) in a single sitting. Do not exceed 4g or 4000mg (APAP) in a day. Needless to say, there is other tricks to get the good stufff away from the APAP. Such as cold water extraction. (Search it in the forums)

3-4 tablets is a good amount. If you need more does 2-3 more at most tonight.

Good luck man . 

If you need any other help I'm here.

P.S if you go over 4g once in awhile it isn't life ending. Repeated abuse of the 4g rule is life threatening. 

Is this your first time with opiates?


----------



## FridayNightHigh

New to bein high on opiates. Last Friday I dissved 4 pills in a shot glass, took a sip, almost puked it was so bitter. Then mixed with a diet coke (full glass), drank that, felt like puking, then mixed rest with glass of tea, also was terrible. I don't think I got high though. If i were to do the cold water extraction, how would I do it privately? (I live with my mom) Also I don't have a coffee filter which I believe is needed.

And all the research I do suggest that 1000mg of APAP would be fatal in a single dosing.


----------



## regfairfield

first time...take 15..dont worry about the apap your not gonna be doing enough or for long enough for it to matter...and 1000 mg of apap in one sitting..lol extra strength tylenol is 500mg so if you took 2 it would be fatal...dont worry...just enjoy they high....but not too much


----------



## IamSam12323

1000mg is Two extra strength Tylenol.. You are fine! Trust me man! I'm a pharmacy Tech lol! What reg said ^^

Oh and the throw up some people respond to opiates that way. Maybe 20mg was to much. Try 3 and see where your at in 45 minutes. You can always take to little but you cant remove Oxycodone from your system if you take to much. (Not with out medical help)

Furthermore, the extraction trick wont work if you cant do it freely.


----------



## FridayNightHigh

Okay thanks sam, so should I just pop like 5 pills? Maybe another 2 fifteen minutes later? And once again, thanks.


----------



## regfairfield

i would take 3...five is alot for a opiate newb...you might start to feel overwhelmed because your not used to such a high dose...start with 3 and see where it takes you...you can always take more, never less..


----------



## IamSam12323

I would try 3 or 4 not 5. You threw up on 4 last time remember? 

that is 1625mg of Tylenol fyi. However, if you want to give 5 a try go for it. If you get nausea and you have  Dimenhydrinate (Dramamine) take that with some cannabis and you will be set to go no nausea. (For most people)


----------



## FridayNightHigh

So how far would I spread out the pills? If each pill has 325mg of APAP and I take five I'll have 1625mg in that sitting. So how long would I wake to take the additional 650mg?
Also to remind you, I am pretty young, and my mom would be pissed and kick me out if I were to overdose. My mom would be extremely upset, so just to mke it clear I won't oD for sure?


----------



## FridayNightHigh

Didn't ever throw up, just felt like it from drinking it, it was extremely bitter. It was almost painful.


----------



## IamSam12323

Then your fine man. Go with 3-4 dude!


----------



## FridayNightHigh

Sam, i plan on taking 4-5 at first but when do I take the 6th and 7th?


----------



## kokaino

Is this your first experience with opioids? If so, all you have to do is take 2 tablets (10 mg oxycodone/700 mg APAP). If not, then I suggest 3-4 tablets (start with 3). You don't want to increase your tolerance too quickly.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Damn, some of these suggestions are pretty high for someone who is naive to opiates. I believe that 15mg would be plenty enough. And don't spread out your pills. Redosing isn't nearly as effective as taking your entire dose at once. The first dose will always be the best and regardless how many more pills you take, you won't get as high as it. You'll just be prolonging the effects.

And as for acetaminophen, I don't know where the hell you are getting your information from but you shouldn't exceed "4000mg" in a 24 hour period. In fact I think it says that somewhere on the bottle of Tylenol.


----------



## Alex000

10 mg oxycodone should be a good starting place, 15 mg would be okay too. Opiates are an accquired taste, if you don't feel anything, it might because you don't know what you are feeling.


----------



## IamSam12323

Hey I told him 15-20 did i not ? lol It is up to him to listen. I kept saying 3-5. Instead, he would come back with 5-7 lol. I can only lead him to water..

And @ K/O i said not to go above the 4g. However, i did say it probably wouldn't kill him if he accidentally went over the 4g by a little.


----------



## Korn3x

dam this thread is taking me back in time to when i first took my first opiate. man twas such a pleasant time, back when everything was simpler. i was just in high school at the time, and could not even perceive the wonders that opiates would bring to me in the near future..

my first time i did a 30mg roxicodone ( no apap). for me, personally, i wouldn't have gone any lower, since i seem to have a naturally high tolerance to most things. 25 mg would probably be a better place to start tho if you got those percs, just in case you are opiate sensitive ( i had a friend who was very sensitive once and he was puking violently for several hours).

and you'll be fine with the apap. u won't be taking near to close the amount that's dangerous. when i had percs i used to take at least 7 at a time when i was new to opiates, and let me tell you i used to have the best days man back when i was a freshman when i used to dose those. if i could go back in time i would.

a year and a half from that point i'm using needles to dose 120 mg of oxycodone at a time. i also began shooting dilaudid as well, along with other things. just giving you a warning for what chasing the opiate high can bring about eventually with enough time; i honestly never saw myself ever achieving this point in my life before i was 30 and i was only 20 at the time.

here i am now, almost 10 months clean from needles and opiates, and the only reason i'm taking a break is for a tolerance break and because money has gotten tight. i still have some oxy in my stash but i'm waiting for at least another month before i touch it.

just giving you a heads up of what might be in your future, cuz you sound like me 2 years ago. (sorry if my post makes no sense i'm pretty fuck'd )


----------



## kyle809

I would say try taking (3) 5mg to start off with. I am 6 foot 5 and weigh about 225 lbs. and when I first started taking oxycodone thats about what i started at. I now have a very high tolerance and i take about 90 to 120 mg at a time. I typically use the CWE method to avoid liver damage. I have had questions about what withdrawal  symptoms are like because I was taking them daily for about 2 months at that dose and i stopped for about 3 months and had no adverse effects.


----------



## FridayNightHigh

The thing is I would just smoke weed, but, opiates are so much more convenient. I don't need to worry about the smell, where to do it, etc.. With pills I can just go in the bathroom if I needed to and there it is, I'll be high.

I also wanted to ask if you can get high off Tylenol 3s without the cold water extraction? (I know it doesn't even compare to percs) But I popped 4 once, didn't feel much. Last night I popped 5 in one sitting and felt a small buzz.


----------



## Vikingdon

FridayNightHigh said:


> The thing is I would just smoke weed, but, opiates are so much more convenient. I don't need to worry about the smell, where to do it, etc.. With pills I can just go in the bathroom if I needed to and there it is, I'll be high.
> 
> I also wanted to ask if you can get high off Tylenol 3s without the cold water extraction? (I know it doesn't even compare to percs) But I popped 4 once, didn't feel much. Last night I popped 5 in one sitting and felt a small buzz.



It all depends on your tolerance. The only thing you need to watch out for is the APAP. Codeine, Hydro, Oxy, the all can be CWE'd relatively easy. I don't know your tolerance so the dosing is up to you, but it's  best not to exceed 4000mg of APAP in a day.


----------



## RiverRat

yea take three and gradually increase the next and so on, I started off taking too much hydrocodone as a newb and would get nauseated every time until I built a tolerance 
So three or four a couple of times then increase your dosage 
I've taken 3000mg acetaminophen in one sitting and was fine I just waited before doing it again .


----------



## misszee007

I usualy bite the pills in half, this way you will feel the effect faster.

It should take about 30-45 min to start feeling something. Yes I suggest starting out with 3-4. Then after about three-four hours if you feel ok you can take another. You don't want to take too many or you will plateau.

Hell save some for the next few days. I love the opiate buzz during the day 

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## FridayNightHigh

OP here, popped 7 of these exeaxctly an hour ago and am not high!? Can someone please help me out!? Ugh.


----------



## Nib

You probably took them on a full stomach.  Just wait it'll probably start creeping in.  Always best on an empty stomach, but I wouldn't take any more yet.


----------



## FridayNightHigh

^ thanks for the reply. In the past 10m it has creeped up on me a bit, feelin much more relaxed


----------



## jonny.steel18

i have been taking hydrocodone for a while i find the best way is two at a time lol but it depends how good they are the ones that my supplier gets me are high quality so i never have a problem getting the nice buzz
but it all comes down to quality  and discretion i get mine COD overnight frree shipping and I save a ton since i dont have to pay for a script
but the best way is two at a time...


----------



## FridayNightHigh

My were high quality, fromma surgery in April. I'm feelin it noe and hope it lasts. I think im on my peak.


----------



## Pharmokinetictal

Im actually really surprised a moderator hasnt closed this thread. That said...

Dude. If you dont have a tolerance. Dont take so many at once. Thats the fastest way to build a tolerance. Oxycodone is 1.5x stronger than morphine. So honestly, eating 2 should make you feel something. And yes...eating is the safest way to do it. CWE is for people who want to take too many because their tolerance is way too strong. Also if you dont do it right...youll just lose a bunch of it.

Now, it sounds like you DO have a tolerance. Some people just do for no reason. But 7 is a bunch and there's no reason why eating 7 shouldnt make you feel something...even with a high tolerance. That's 35mgs of oxy. Of course...I've heard of people needing to take 3 OCs to feel a buzz but thats because they were HEAVY addicts. So I dont know what your deal is.

If you cant feel percs, then dont waste your time with Tylenol-3. If your pills arent bunk, and 7 arent doing anything to you then youve either built too high of a tolerance and need to cut back for a couple weeks or youre feeling exactly what you should be feeling but youre expecting to be blown away to never never land. Sometimes all youre gonna get is a buzz. The first high never happens again


----------



## FridayNightHigh

Well, I did end up getting high and it crept up on me fast after the 70min mark. I would say I reached my peak about 90min ago. It felt good, worth it. I feel I'm coming down, and I've been nodding off. Also what do you mean my "bunk" pills? And why would you think the mods would've closed this?

Well I enjoyed my high and would like to thank Bluelight, Erowid, and of course my doctor.


----------



## olab7

glad you enjoyed yourself =) 

i feel the opiate high is one that takes longer to appreciate. i didnt see what the big deal was my first time taking hydrocodone. but a few times later...i understood lol

also try not to get in a habit of taking that much oxycodone that often. i would take a few days break before you do it again. lowers tolerance and chance for withdrawels 

and when pharmokinetical said"bunk" that means like it has other crud in it you didnt know or isnt good quality. but you said you got yours from the doc so yours arn't bunk


----------



## jammy_wankz

How to get high? If you can't do cold water extraction, you should chew a pill thoroughly and then down it with ice cold water.

Yeah it might taste bitter if you chew or use CWE, but if you can appreciate the taste of beer, I don't see how this could be that much harder.


----------



## fucteh

Why ask for advice and ignore all of it?


----------



## TheLostBoys

Meds usually hit me within 20 minutes. I guess your weight kept it from hitting you so quickly. Ime, it doesnt matter whether I ate or not, it always hits me.


----------



## jammy_wankz

fucteh said:


> Why ask for advice and ignore all of it?



This is something I notice in certain threads as well. There was one thread where a guy had methadone and he asked how much he should take. Everyone said that 5mg is good, 10mg is the most anyone should touch in a 24 hour period. So he goes "ok, I'll take 15" 8)


----------



## FridayNightHigh

fucteh said:


> Why ask for advice and ignore all of it?



Because we know our body best but it's still a good idea to get other people's input. For safety and extra knowledge of course. I still found everybodies advice helpful.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

TheLostBoys said:


> Meds usually hit me within 20 minutes. I guess your weight kept it from hitting you so quickly. Ime, it doesnt matter whether I ate or not, it always hits me.



Depends on the med. Opioid narcotics generally take 20-30 minutes to kick in, except for Methadone which is about 60-90 minutes, and Adderall/Dexedrine about 30 minutes. Benzos can take anywhere from 15-45 minutes before I feel them. For example, Klonopin = 45min, Xanax = 15min. Within 15 minutes Ambien is kicking in.


----------



## FridayNightHigh

Also another question,
With the CWE how many milligrams of Oxycodone can I take safely?
And should I just mix it with Kool-aid or something like that?


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

After a CWE you can take as much as you'd like because there is no acetaminophen left. How much you can take before overdosing strictly depends on your tolerance.


----------



## FridayNightHigh

Basicly could I double my dose of Oxy with the CWE and do it safely? Like if I know for sure I can handle 35mg, what about 75mg?


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

FridayNightHigh said:


> Basicly could I double my dose of Oxy with the CWE and do it safely? Like if I know for sure I can handle 35mg, what about 75mg?



I'm not sure, its up to you. Personally I wouldn't jump that high because all it does is greatly increases your tolerance. No reason to jump that high, maybe 10mg more if you want.


----------



## laCster

FridayNightHigh said:


> New to bein high on opiates. Last Friday I dissved 4 pills in a shot glass, took a sip, almost puked it was so bitter. Then mixed with a diet coke (full glass), drank that, felt like puking, then mixed rest with glass of tea, also was terrible. I don't think I got high though. If i were to do the cold water extraction, how would I do it privately? (I live with my mom) Also I don't have a coffee filter which I believe is needed.
> 
> And all the research I do suggest that 1000mg of APAP would be fatal in a single dosing.



lmfao i've taken up to 3000mgs within a few hours and i was fine, except i nodded hardcore


----------



## SaosinEngaged

Nevermind.


----------



## highon

you can not die from doing 1000 mg of APAP th maximum dosage is 4000 in a day,


----------



## highon

FridayNightHigh said:


> So how far would I spread out the pills? If each pill has 325mg of APAP and I take five I'll have 1625mg in that sitting. So how long would I wake to take the additional 650mg?
> Also to remind you, I am pretty young, and my mom would be pissed and kick me out if I were to overdose. My mom would be extremely upset, so just to mke it clear I won't oD for sure?


You should not even mess with it.


----------



## Jktm

Thread is ancient. Pills have been eaten, stored away, confiscated, or destroyed by now lol.


----------



## Toz

If this thread were any older they would have decomposed by now.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^This.

Closed.


----------

